# 1965 GTO - correct chassis color, bottom of car



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi,

I'm doing a frame-off restoration. I have Zazzarine's restoration guide, but I don't see a color code for the chassis.

I also can't tell if the bottom of the car is supposed to be painted body color? I assume that it is. I'm trying to find out if the bottom of the car is black or body color.

Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Satin black ("60-degree") black on both counts, I believe.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Correct. I've never had one that was body color all the way underneath. Some have had a little overspray on the sides, but not much. Black, black, black......


----------

